# OSBB PF30 literature ...



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Shoot ... anyone have a copy of the pdf for the pf30 install? What's best to use between the plastic bb cups to the carbon bb shell?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Optimus,
You have basically asked the $64,000 question.  Suffice to say that practices 'vary' by mfr. If you have a new bike or you want to service your PF30 bike, I suggest you contact Specialized for their 'latest' tech bulletin. I have a PDF that shows their mtb procedure for PF30...but it is a bit dated...and they suggest 'grease' application on the exterior of the delrin cup as it is pressed into the carbon shell and 'grease' for the press off the bearings into the ID of the delrin cups. Many have suffered creaks with just using grease...but could be due to poor application or insufficient crank axial load which promotes noise from all bearings if not preloaded to quiet resonance of cartridge bearing balls. FWIW PF30 is a good design and IMO better than BB30 so if you get it set up correctly, it will be quiet. As mentioned different mfr's have different approaches to PF30. Cannondale for example suggests Loctite 609 applied to the OD of the cups prior to insertion into the BB. I have had conversation with Park and they said bonding of Delrin to carbon is reduced without an activator...what Cannondale suggests. I will add that complete bonding isn't an end all. Using Loctite primarily as a filler of micro spaces between cups and BB has benefit as it stabilizes the delrin cups and therefore have less tendency to creak.
Here is a link to Cannondales procedure:
http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/12789 ... s_0811.pdf

Again...If I purchased a new bike...I just did and am building a Roubaix with threaded BB...but say a new Sworks with PF30, I would send an email to Specialized requesting the latest tech bulletin for PF30. You maybe able to find it on their website but best to ask them for the latest rev level. Their procedures are constantly evolving and good to know best practice.
Hope that helps.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

From the Specialized support web-site: OSBB and Specialized Carbon Crankset.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Optimus,
Based upon conflicting methods of installing a PF30 BB...reviewing the PDF that ukbloke posted...apparently Specialized has not revised their published installation method at least if that is the latest...I would opt first for grease on OD and ID of the cups as Specialized published versus using Loctite per Cannondale specification. PF30 tends to be more forgiving for noise compared to BB30 because of the native low friction of delrin and if properly done, it should be quiet. Just make sure you run sufficent preload on your cranks. Never a bad idea to start with the least invasive procedure anyway. Can always use Loctite down the road if it isn't quiet.
Good Luck.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Interestingly, the very recent Specialized tech document with the preload-adjustable "wavy washer" replacement has disappeared from the link over in Rkfast's thread.


----------

